# fermentation will not start.



## Glenns (Feb 18, 2013)

I am having problems with trying to start my chardonnay fermentation this year. I am using ec1118 and hydrating the yeast at 35c then slowly adding must to bring the temperature down to within a few degrees of the bulk must. Fermentation looks Excellency until I add it to the barrel and carboy then it seems to die? I teed this for a second time tonight taking special care of temps etc but it still seems to have failed? Any suggestions? Below is a photo of the yeast prior to adding to the barrel


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 18, 2013)

A few questions:

Is the yeast expired?
Where both yeast packets used purchased from the same Shop, and stored the same?
At what temp did you rehydrate then yeast?
What is the temp of your must when adding the yeast?
How long are you waiting from the time that you pitch the yeast until the time that you feel that the yeast hasn't started? I've had yeast take anywhere from 12 hrs - 48 hrs depending on the room and must temp.

This will help to answer your question.


----------



## Glenns (Feb 18, 2013)

Good questions.
No not expired.
Yes same store
35c
23c
24hrs


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 19, 2013)

ok, your temps look good, in my opinion, it may just be a time issue, or possibly the yeast, but your image would indicate that it is fine.
Possibly try a different source for yeast.
please keep us updated.


----------



## Glenns (Feb 19, 2013)

It has started but slower than I remember from last year. I have a french oak barrique which is yet to bubble through the airlock but activity is visible on the top of the must. I also have 2 carboys that are both visibly active. From last years records I had a 20 day ferment but this was from juice. It's the first time I have processed white (chardonnay) grapes.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 19, 2013)

Where are you from? EC1118 doesnt make a lot of foam, you are not posting gravity readings, are these changing? WVMJ


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree, if it has started, but slow, that is ok, white wines such as Chardonnay should be fermented a bit slower.
I can not agree more, what are your SG readings?


----------



## robie (Feb 19, 2013)

If it has been just 24 hours, you just need to be patient.
As was mentioned, you need to get yourself a hydrometer, and go by specific gravity (SG) and not by visual activity. 

When you first pitch the yeast, they are staring to multiply, so you might not see a lot of activity until they get really ramped up.


----------



## Glenns (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks all for the encouragement/comments. I am in Adelaide South Australia. I do use the hydrometer as the measure, just wanting a visual queue that something has started. Last year I had a 20 day ferment I just can't remember it starting so slowly. That's why we keep records right


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 19, 2013)

Glenn, perfect! Keep records, this way you can duplicate what turns out great, and avoid what is less than great results.
Keep us posted.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 19, 2013)

Is this a Kit? If not, why did you use EC1118? I would have used D-47. What are your hydrometer readings? Visual signs of fermentation are over-rated.


----------



## Glenns (Feb 20, 2013)

No it's not a kit. 500kg of barossa chardonnay. Barrel fermented in 1 year old French Oak Barrique. 
Ec1118 because of supply/availability. The carboys are for excess and top up of the barrel.
We are attempting to make a French style barrel fermented chardonnay by aging on the lees and taking it through malo.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree with the above. You need time to allow the yeast to take a foot hold. Keep in mind, you are looking at all of your yeast crammed into about 1/2 liter of starter. When you add to your must, the reaction does not seem to be so dramatic. Give it 1 to 2 days and (if nothing is happening) try pitching more yeast. 

one other question... Where did you get your grapes? is it possible that the grapes might have been treated with any type of antifungal agents?


----------



## joea132 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have you added sulfites to kill wild yeasts before pitching your own? If so how much and how long until you pitched the yeast? 

Either way give it a few days. These things take time. And don't forget to leave some headspace in that barrel.


----------



## Glenns (Feb 21, 2013)

The grapes did come from a new but reliable source and being used by a major SA winery so I doubt any pesticide etc. Yes we did use sulphites are 35 g per 100 ltr. This is 3 x the rate we would use for red wine but recommended by wine maker and what we used last year. We waited a full week until we pitched the yeast to allow for clarification. I have been away for the last couple of days but will report on progress on the weekend after we pick and crush 750kg of Adelaide plains shiraz


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 21, 2013)

I am anxious to see how the end product is, a nice French style barrel fermented chardonnay sounds real nice.
Keep us posted.


----------



## joea132 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm guessing the sulfites are the issue without doing the math to figure out how much you have in your must. The best part about that is they wear off eventually with time and oxygen exposure. I would agitate the must a few times a day to help blow off the sulfites and oxygenate the yeast. Also consider an addition of yeast nutrient. I've found nutrient to be a very effective cure for stuck fermentation. Check back in a few days.


----------



## Glenns (Feb 23, 2013)

Just to update everything is going well. Not sure if it was sulphites or time but everything is now as expected. Now it's onto the shiraz. Yesterday was a big day picking 750 kg of Adelaide Plains Shiraz. After crushing/de-stemming we removed 150ltr to make Rose`. Today we will be adding our favourite Super Tuscan yeast ;-)


----------



## joea132 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm glad to hear it! Don't hesitate to ask of you have any more questions or need anything. Don't forget to feed that yeast!


----------

